# Ecaller?



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey fellas,

I built my first ecaller this year and about my third hunt i burnt the cd player out, which was a JVC with a built in amp. I rewired it saturday morning with a Kentwood Cd player and i kept blowing out a fuse i never did get it working for the hunt. Anyway i was wondering what i am doing wrong? I use a deep cycle 12 volt boat battery and i run 2 6x9 speakers and 2 50 watt outdoor speakers.

Thanks,

Matt

aka. RAKER


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Im wondering what you mean by the term burnt out. Did the cd players drive stop working? Did one bank of speakers quit. or both. The jvc with amp should have had enough power to run your speakers. Try just the 50 watt outdoor speakers and see if it works.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry i meant that it fried the cd player, but the radio would still work. The speakers worked fine and were loud but the cd player just quit working and when i tried to hook up the other one it would blow the fuse every time!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds like you either dont have enough power! Or you have a positive and a negative crossed somewhere!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and replace it with a $40 amp and $30 mp3 player. The hook-up is easy and odds are you will never wreck the mp3 player and can always swap out the amp.

If you need links to cheap amps and mp3 players PM me and I will shoot them your way. I have searched the net for hundreds of hours for the best deals and don't mind sharing.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

An mp3 player wont stop from poping fuses.. His wires are crossed up!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, raker, you must have power running to a place that it shouldn't be. Are all your connections good and taped up? Are you sure everything is plugged into the right spots? I've been using the exact same thing you're describing for 2 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

No i am positive i did not cross wires!

How do you hook up the Mp3 player up?


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

If your player has an auxiliary input on the front, Buy an adapter cord that will plug into the MP3 and into the deck. I use an I-Pod and a 400 watt marine 4 channel amp had no problems this spring with it.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture i could see?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> An mp3 player wont stop from poping fuses.. His wires are crossed up!


No doubt about that.....I was just saying since he has to rebuild it he mind as well do it right.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I know the ONLY way I can get mine to not work is to hook up the battery connections backwards....will pop the fuze everytime and I suppose could fry the unit too.....I am guessing your doing this?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> Does anyone have a picture i could see?


I don't have a picture of mine but it is very simple. Get a patch cable from Radio Shack. This will have a male connection that will plug into your MP3 player headphone jack on one end and it will have 2 male RCA connections that will plug into your amp on the other end.


----------

